# rechromeing parts



## schwinnman (Sep 8, 2014)

where can I send my parts to get rechrome and what does that costed ?


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chrome plating isn't cheap!   I just had a slim line tank and a chainguard done (early 60s jaguar)  fix a few dings then copper nickel chrome them was $160.    I had it done at sioux plating but I wasn't happy with the results on the guard. ... The face of the guard is wavy now and straight when I sent it, tank looks great tho!    The shop changed hands recently and I hope it's not a trend that will stick.   I've had car bumpers done cheaper than bicycle fenders... chevelle bumper for 350 and phantom fenders done for 425.   They have to polish each piece by hand so smaller isn't always cheaper.   Another time i had a stem, AS bolt, and springer spring done for $100


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2014)

It costed a bunch! I've used both Proctors and Custom Plating Specialist. Proctors was slightly cheaper but CPS was better quality in my opinion. The total chrome bill on the bike shown (second pic is what I started with) came to $1400. The chrome bill alone was at least double what the bike is worth but it was a birthday present for my girlfriend so money wasn't the issue. All together I had just over $2000 and 60 hours of labor in this bike. That includes the $150 I paid for the bike.
The bottom line is unless it has great sentimental value or is a high end bike ($4-5k or better) it probably is not worth this level of effort. V/r Shawn


----------



## Duck (Sep 8, 2014)

schwinnman said:


> where can I send my parts to get rechrome and what does that costed ?



It will costed different amounts depending on who you have do the work (you'll get what you pay for) I believe there's a thread on who's good, and whom to avoid.


----------



## Blueschwinns (Sep 9, 2014)

*Rechromeing Costs*

Here is a generic price list from Proctor's

Proctor's Metal Finishing 
1-800-383-4277 
1734 S. Getty St.
Muskegon, MI 49442
proctorsmetalfinishing@yahoo.com
proctorsmetalfinishing.com

email photos of parts if you want a estimate on something not on my list below.

BIKES 

MODEL PRICE 
GENERIC 
AXLE NUT $3.00 TO $3.00
BEARING CUP $4.50 TO $4.50
BOLTS $3.00 TO $3.00
CRANK CHAIN RING ASSEMBLY [3 PIECE] $70.00 TO $70.00
DUST COVER $4.50 TO $4.50
HANDLE BAR $85.00 TO $85.00
HANDLE BAR STEM $35.00 TO $35.00
HEAD NUT $4.50 TO $4.50
HUB $20.00 TO $20.00
PEDAL BARREL $10.00 TO $10.00
PEDAL CAPS $12.00 TO $15.00
PEDAL FRAME $35.00 TO $35.00
SEAT POST $15.00 TO $20.00
SPACER $3.00 TO $3.00
CARRIER $175.00 TO $175.00
CHAIN GUARD $80.00 TO $165.00
KICK STAND $20.00 TO $20.00
SPROCKET $35.00 TO $50.00
SEAT CLAMP $5.00 TO $8.00

KRATE 
FENDER BRACE $20.00 TO $20.00
FRONT FENDER $45.00 TO $70.00
REAR FENDER $75.00 TO $125.00

BALLOON TIRE 
FRONT FENDER $90.00 TO $150.00
REAR FENDER $125.00 TO $200.00

SCHWINN 
FORK LEG $25.00 TO $35.00
SEAT WIRE $25.00 TO $25.00
SPRING $25.00 TO $30.00
STRUT ROD $25.00 TO $30.00
WIRE RACK $75.00 TO $150.00
RIM 20" $65.00 TO $65.00
MAG CHAIN RING $75.00 TO $75.00


These typically rarely change unless parts are in rough shape
__________________


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 9, 2014)

Blueschwinns said:


> Here is a generic price list from Proctor's
> 
> Proctor's Metal Finishing
> 1-800-383-4277
> ...







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DO NOT send to Proctors if it is an irreplaceable or expensive part!!!!!!!!!!!! <<<<<<<<<
They ruined 2 parts that were labeled "Irreplaceable!"and those were 2 of the 3 pieces they destroyed by overpolishing INSANELY out of round and the other they left HUGE bubbles of copper covered by chrome on the backside of speedo bezel; I had to do a buch of CAREFUL dremel work to get it down enough to fit again...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2014)

I trust Jeff had a problem, but I had *few* probs with lots of bolts, nuts, bearing cups, yolks and cups/ washers.....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes,I did have issues..but everything else came out good...I DID let them know how I felt via email and,well a not so pleasant phone message... heres the stem bolt ,next to my NOS one (NOS on left,Proctors plated on right) I luckily found after the incident...the one I sent wasnt too bad I picked one of m,y better used ones; less work=less $...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> Yes,I did have issues..but everything else came out good...I DID let them know how I felt via email and,well a not so pleasant phone message... heres the stem bolt ,next to my NOS one (NOS on left,Proctors plated on right) I luckily found after the incident...the one I sent wasnt too bad I picked one of m,y better used ones; less work=less $...




...I agree, they are known to reduce the size of hex heads......


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 10, 2014)

*hello*

i  use    quality plating  in  sterling illinois  406 oak avenue sterling illinois  61081   ph= 815-626-5223 and they  do   a great job the  best iv ever seen  they  dont  buff out  the rail road tracks in  the  s-2 wheels like some  do   just a super supeer  job   chucksoldbikes   on the cabe or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Chuck!


----------



## Duck (Sep 10, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...I agree, they are known to reduce the size of hex heads......



But you don't see that as a problem, apparently? MANY PEOPLE have had parts lost or destroyed by Proctor's, yet you continue to play devil's advocate  (?) If they've caused even one person damage or loss through negligence/ carelessness, then it was preventable, and therefore their ethics come into question ( especially if a "bribe" by the customer  nets acceptable end results.)


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2014)

Duck said:


> But you don't see that as a problem, apparently? MANY PEOPLE have had parts lost or destroyed by Proctor's, yet you continue to play devil's advocate  (?) If they've caused even one person damage or loss through negligence/ carelessness, then it was preventable, and therefore their ethics come into question, especially if a "bribe" by the customers  nets acceptable end results.




Yea.... it's a problem. I guess I'm too easy to please. good pricing, finish and decent turn-around may have clouded my vision....


----------



## Duck (Sep 10, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Yea.... it's a problem. I guess I'm too easy to please. good pricing, finish and decent turn-around may have clouded my vision....



 ...and perhaps the damage they did to my parts to the tune of several hundred dollars, has clouded mine, Bri.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2014)

Duck said:


> ...and perhaps the damage they did to my parts to the tune of several hundred dollars, has clouded mine, Bri.




...man, that's a bum deal. sorry to hear that happened to you (and Jeff).


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2014)

chucksoldbikes said:


> i  use    quality plating  in  sterling illinois  406 oak avenue sterling illinois  61081   ph= 815-626-5223 and they  do   a great job the  best iv ever seen  they  dont  buff out  the rail road tracks in  the  s-2 wheels like some  do   just a super supeer  job   chucksoldbikes   on the cabe or  cpcsps@yahoo.com




I'm going to try these guys on my next project and see how they do. Their prices seem to be fairly reasonable. V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Sep 10, 2014)

http://lincolnindustries.com/home/our-extensive-capabilities/metal-finishing/


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 10, 2014)

try marty lightle St.Louis,Mo. or www.stlplating.com  or precision plating Quincy Il.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 10, 2014)

We use  J R plating, they do a lot of show chrome for street rods in town, plus they do nickeling. Not the cheapest, but very good quality.
http://www.jrcustomplating.com/

Darcie


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Sep 10, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm going to try these guys on my next project and see how they do. Their prices seem to be fairly reasonable. V/r Shawn




I too have heard great things about quality plating.   I gota buddy in rock island that used them and told me I wouldn't be disappointed.   I think ill use them next time!!


----------



## spoker (Sep 10, 2014)

i also use jr,u can discuss with gary what level you want the piece to be and he will let you know how much,and he is perfectly willing to adjust to what you want,turn around time runs 2 days to 2 weeks max,i like it cause everything is decided ahead of time,i used that place in mich,about 15 yrs ago,spent1300 dollars some parts were missing,replacement parts werenot good,when it went into new ownership,they were doing a front fender for a panther for me,was a nice fender,price started at 325,then 545,then780,wunder what ever happened to that fender,i use gary  at jr only,he just did a wire rear carrier for me for 80 bucks and 4 days


----------

